# Satan accuses, The Holy Spirit Convicts - what's the difference?



## Pergamum (Oct 25, 2008)

I saw this good question on the web:

What;s the difference between Satan's accusations and the Holy Spirit's conviction? 

Is it solely that Satan's accusations are based on lies (but HE does accuse us based on our sins that we actually do commit, right),

Or is it motivation of the partis (one wants to destroy, the other to help)...


----------



## Herald (Oct 25, 2008)

Perg, you're answering your own question. Satan accuses in order to divide the church. It's part of his larger strategy to rob God of His glory. The Holy Spirit convicts in order to bring the individual to repentance, and thus strengthen Christ's church.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 25, 2008)

no other distinction???....well, that was an easy one?


----------



## Herald (Oct 25, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> no other distinction???....well, that was an easy one?



Brother, less is more! Honestly, I suppose we can write a treatise on the conviction of the Holy Spirit but I think the obvious is so plain that we don't have to dig too deep to find it.


----------



## Webservant (Oct 25, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> I saw this good question on the web:
> 
> What;s the difference between Satan's accusations and the Holy Spirit's conviction?
> 
> ...


Satan's accusations lead to legalism, despair, and hopelessness. The Holy Spirit's conviction leads to repentance and life.


----------



## Theogenes (Oct 25, 2008)

How about this?:
Satan's accusations drive us toward self (to defend ourselves by ourselves) where the Holy Spirit's conviction drives us to Christ and His imputed righteousness.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Oct 25, 2008)

Joshua said:


> I like William Gurnall's answer, about which I wrote here:
> 
> 
> > To Those Swallowed Up By Sin’s Sorrow
> ...



Awesome stuff! Precious to read during a time when my soul has been cast down. Thanks.


----------

